# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  10 địa điểm lặn ngắm đại dương tuyệt đẹp

## hantt.163

*Những ngày hè sắp tới và bạn có yêu thích lặn biển? Sau đây là những  bãi  biển đẹp nhất dành cho ai muốn khám phá một thế giới khác lạ dưới  lòng  đại dương.
**1. Quần đảo Palau* 

Quần đảo Palau gồm có 340 hòn đảo. Xung quanh đảo là các rạn san hô lớn  và có hệ sinh thái biển vô cùng phong phú ở biển Tây Thái Bình Dương.

Ngoài ra, có thông tin cho rằng khi lặn ở đây, bạn sẽ có cơ hội nhìn  thấy nhiều xác con tàu đắm từ ngày xưa, các loại tàu chiến, thủy phi cơ…  Đây thực sự là quần đảo phù hợp nhất cho việc thám hiểm đáy biển. 

*2. Biển đảo Trinidad & Tobago, Cộng hòa Trinidad & Tobago* 

 
Trinidad & Tobago là hòn đảo lớn và đông dân nằm ở vùng biển Caribe.  Bãi biển có làn nước trong xanh, trải dài. Dưới làn nước biển là những  rặng đá ngầm và san hô nhiều màu sắc, sẽ khiến bạn say đắm khi lặn xuống  dưới lòng đại dương. 

Dịch vụ ở đây sẽ trang bị cho bạn đầy đủ các đồ lặn biển, vì vậy sẽ rất  dễ dàng cho những ai yêu thích trải nghiệm môn thể thao này.  

*3. Đảo Negros, Philippines*


Negros là hòn đảo lớn thứ 4 của Philippines, được biết đến là vùng cung  cấp đường chủ yếu cho đất nước này. Vì vậy, khi đến thăm nơi đây, bạn  nên tham quan những cánh đồng mía trải dài khắp nơi trên đảo.

Đặc biệt hấp đẫn hơn cả là hoạt động lặn biển để khám phá các loại san hô và nhiều loài cá quý hiếm với đủ màu sắc.  
*
4. Đảo Mauritius*


Đảo Mauritius, có một phần lãnh thổ thuộc châu Phi, nằm ở phía Tây Nam  Ấn Độ Dương. Đảo có nhiều bãi biển đẹp, bãi cát trắng min và thảm thực  vật phong phú.


Trên đảo có nhiều khu resort sang trọng, cùng với hệ thống những hang động kỳ bí đang chờ bạn khám phá.

 *5. Đảo Borneo, Indonesia*



Đảo Borneo nổi tiếng thế giới về diện tích rộng lớn của nó cùng với  những khu rừng nhiệt đới và các trung tâm bảo tồn thiên nhiên quốc gia.

Đến đây lặn biển bạn sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những con cá hiếm nhất thế  giới, nhưng cũng phải canh chừng các loài cá nguy hiểm như cá đuối, ca  mập…

*6. Đảo Phuket, Thái Lan*


"Hòn ngọc phương Nam" là cái tên mà người ta cũng thường đặt cho đảo Phuket ở Thái Lan. 

*7. Rặng san hô lớn nhất thế giới ở Australia*


Đây là địa điểm lặn lý thú cho các thợ lặn bởi cảnh quan dưới biển sẽ  cực kỳ phong phú. Bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn các rặng san hô ngầm khổng lồ,  các loài cá…

*8. Đảo Bali, Indonesia*


*9. Đảo Malta, cộng hòa Malta*


Nằm ở biển Địa Trung Hải, đảo Malta hấp dẫn khách du lịch với cảnh quan  tự nhiên, vách đá kỳ vĩ cùng với nhiều câu chuyện, huyền thoại về những  con tàu đắm từ ngày xưa.

*10. Vịnh Eilat, Israel*


Những thợ lặn từ khắp nơi trên thế giới du lịch đến vịnh Eilat để chiêm  ngưỡng và khám phá các bờ biển đầy màu sắc, cũng như vẻ đẹp đa dạng của  các loài san hô.(dulichvietnam)

----------


## wildrose

đẹp quá đi mất

----------


## littlegirl

biển philipines đẹp thía

----------

